# Kugellauch blüht nicht



## Anja W. (23. Apr. 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

an mehreren Stellen im Garten habe ich verschiedene Sorten Kugellauch. Alle Zwiebeln produzieren viel gesund aussehendes Laub. Letztes Jahr hatte ich gar keine Blüte, weder im Halbschatten, noch in der Sonne. Dieses Jahr sind es immerhin 2. Jetzt habe ich im Wochenendhaus das gleiche Problem: 5x Kugellauch, keine Blüte, auch nicht im Ansatz.
Habt Ihr eine Ahnung, was man bei Kugellauch falsch machen kann?
Lohnt es sich, solche Zwiebeln auszubuddeln und umzusetzen, oder kann ich sie gleich entsorgen?

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Apr. 2019)

Hi Anja,

wie lange sitzen denn die Zwiebeln, was sinds für welche und in was fürn Boden?

viele der "großen"  Paukenschlägerlauche brauchen nach den pflanzen meißt noch 2-3 Jahre um blühfähig zu werden (sind oft noch recht junge Brutziebeln was verkauft wird)
gleiches gilt auch für die Brutzwiebeln die nach der Blüte die alte Zwiebel ersetzen da diese sich bei der Blütenbildung meißt verausgabt - das macht z.B. Allum christophii gerne

die Zwiebeln haben natürlich auch viele tierische Liebhaber.
Mäuse, Zwiebelfliegen usw.. Deswegen sind auch schnell mal einige der "großen" Zwiebeln wech

letztes Jahr war erst die Kälte Mitte März dann kam die Hitze und Trockenheit. Da sind bei mir im Kiesbeet die Paukenschlägerlauche auch ncht gewachsen und waren ganz schnell wieder in der Ruhephase


----------



## jolantha (23. Apr. 2019)

Anja W. schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich, solche Zwiebeln auszubuddeln und umzusetzen, oder kann ich sie gleich entsorgen?


Anja,
ich würde sie ausbuddeln und umsetzen. Dann siehst Du auch gleich, in welchem Zustand die Zwiebeln sind. 
Meine sind noch gar nicht so groß, daß ich da Blütenansätze erkennen könnte.
Ich würde sie rausnehmen, das Laub einziehen lassen, und im Herbst wieder einsetzen, wenn jetzt gar nichts mehr an Blüte kommt.


----------



## Anja W. (23. Apr. 2019)

Naja, die habe ich seit 3 - 4 Jahren. Mit den Brutzwiebeln könntest Du recht haben. An einer Stelle haben die Originalzwiebln geblüht, sind dann eingegangen und die Brutzwiebeln sind noch nicht so weit. Dann lasse ich sie mal da, wo sie sind. Ist wenigstens schön grün, bevor der Rest loswächst. Mit der Erde habe ich nun schon recht unterschiedliche Dinge: Pflanzerde (im Wochenendhaus, da ich da eine Ecke neu gemacht habe), sonst sandiger Boden/Pflanzerde in unterschiedlichen Zusammensetzungen. 
Tierische Zerstörer möchte ich fast ausschließen, da das Grün wunderbar sprießt.
Von den Ältesten habe ich den Namen eben nicht mehr gefunden. Die Neueren sind Allium "Purple Rain" und Purple Sensation"


----------



## Ls650tine (23. Apr. 2019)

Bei mir sind es dieses Jahr auch nur 2 Blütenstiele. Letztes Jahr waren es noch ca. 12 Stück weiss und violett. 
Und das Blattgrün ist schon wieder am Vertrocknen - kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich eine Woche weg war und niemand gegossen hat.


----------



## Eva-Maria (23. Apr. 2019)

... ich bin erstaunt, dass es bei Euch schon losgeht....
ich habe jede Menge Allium, sowohl im garten als auch in Kübeln....
bis jetzt hat es ordentlich viel Grün und bei 2en sehe ich auch schon Knospen....
der Rest hüllt sich noch in Schweigen, okay ... wir sind in der Lüneburger Heide zuhause
und da war es vielleicht deutlich kühler als bei anderen Teichbesitzern?


----------



## Anja W. (23. Apr. 2019)

Eva-Maria, wir wohnen bei Hannover und das Wochenendhaus ist bei Berkhof. Also_ fast  _Lüneburger Heide 
Ich glaube, an den Temperaturen liegt es nicht. Grün habe ich auch genug...


----------



## jolantha (23. Apr. 2019)

--- und ich bin ganz blöd !! Ich hab ja gar keine Allium mehr, dank meiner Wühlmäuse .
Was bei mir jetzt anfängt größer zu werden, ist meine Kugeldistel . Aber auch schön, wenn sie blüht


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Apr. 2019)

9 Knospen......wird jedes Jahr mehr glaube ich.
Sitzen auf mindesten 40-50 cm tiefe die Zwiebeln.
Mal schauen ob ich noch ein Bild vom letzten Jahr in den Anhängen habe.
Puh, das war 2015.


----------

